# Laichprobleme?



## herten04 (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo.

Hat dieser Koe (siehe Bild- Markierung)Probleme mit Ablaichen?Beide seiten sind im unteren Bereich stark gewölbt.Ich habe schon eine provisorische Laichschnur gebastelt und reingehängt,leider ohne Erfolg.

mfg

Helmut


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Hallo Helmut,

zunächst mal: Willkommen im Forum!

Ich verschieb Deinen Beitrag mal in die Fisch-/Koiecke. Da passt er wohl eher hin und wird hoffentlich auch beantwortet. Ich bin leider kein Fischspezi...


----------



## rainthanner (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Hallo Helmut, 

die Dame hat einen gut gefüllten Bauch. 
Dieses Jahr ist dein Fisch nicht der einzige, der nicht ablaichte. Muss wohl an den Temperaturen gelegen haben, welche von 10°C rasch auf über 20°C gestiegen sind. 

Mach dir keine Sorgen, meißt können die Fische den produzierten Laich selbst wieder abbauen. In dieser Zeit fressen sie auch auffällig weniger. 

Kann auch gut sein, dass der Fisch im Herbst noch abgelaicht. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## herten04 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Hallo Rainer.

Danke für die beruhigende Mitteilung.Dann werde ich zur Sicherheit noch eine 
richtige Laichschnur kaufen und mich wieder melden sollte es doch noch zum ablaichen kommen.(Dann wird der Teich um paar Liter größer gemacht.Muß nur eine 15 m??? hohe Tanne fällen lassen.)

Gruß Helmut


----------



## herten04 (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Hallo an alle,
Leider ist bis heute noch nichts passiert.Laichschnur ist gelegt.Auch das Fressverhalten hat sich nicht verändert(fressen als wenn es morgen nichts mehr geben würde)3 x täglich.Wassertemperatur ist 23,5 Grad;ph 7,8;N02 Nitrit <0,23 mg/l Sichtverhältnis bis auf den Grund(1,20 m)Alle Fische sind Top drauf.Besteht noch Hoffnung auf ablaichen (da es ja bald kühler wird)?
Gruß helmut


----------



## kwoddel (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Hallo Helmut
Ich habe ein Showa Weibchen das hat sich 3 Jahre Zeit gelassen. Es mussten wohl erst die richtigen Kerle kommen    Nun ist sie schlank wie eine Tanne


----------



## Alikoi (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

*
Stimmt Frank

Das hatte ich auch, 2 Jahre wollte meine Koidame nicht
Ablaichen, kaum war ein neuer Kerl da, und sie hat Abgelaicht. *


----------



## kwoddel (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Hallo
Siehste haben die Kerle doch was Gutes


----------



## Alikoi (16. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

*
Hi

Auch da sind die Damen ein wenig Wählerisch*


----------



## herten04 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Hallo.

Auch nach über 3 Jahren(siehe Markierung) immer noch nicht gelaicht.Wieviele Männer müßen denn noch kommen?,der Teich ist voll damit.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. März 2010)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Also ich glaube die Dame hat ganz andere Probleme.

Schreib doch mal unseren Rainer an. 


Aber es kann auch sein das die Umstände (Temperatur, Wasserparameter) nicht stimmen. Das ist halt die Natur.


----------



## herten04 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Also ich glaube die Dame hat ganz andere Probleme.
> 
> Schreib doch mal unseren Rainer an.
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe.

Rainer kennt die Dame schon.

Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr.Es scheint ihr auch nichts auszumachen,ist beim Fressen die erste und auch sonst top drauf.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. März 2010)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Ich sage ja immer, solange die Tiere fressen, ist alles OK


----------



## Annett (4. März 2010)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Hallo Helmut.

Vielleicht mal einen Doc ran lassen? 
Aber ob dieser nach so langer Zeit noch helfen kann....  

Die "Dame" scheint Ablaich- und Resorptionsprobleme oder evtl. sogar einen Tumor zu haben. 

EDIT: Hatte die zweite Seite des Thema übersehen.  Sorry!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. März 2010)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Hi,

wenn die dame schon 3 Jahre so nen dicken Ranzen hat wird es bestimmt nicht am Laich liegen. Karpfen bauen, wie schon geschrieben, die Eier wieder ab wenn ein laichen nicht zustande kommt (z.B wegen einem zu kühlen Sommer). Könnte auch körperliche Ursachen haben, wie eine Deformierung nach Verletzung als Jungfisch, Flüssigkeitseinlagerungen (sieht fast so aus wie bei Aquarienfischen mit Bauchwassersucht), ein Geschwür ect.

MfG Frank


----------



## herten04 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn die dame schon 3 Jahre so nen dicken Ranzen hat wird es bestimmt nicht am Laich liegen. Karpfen bauen, wie schon geschrieben, die Eier wieder ab wenn ein laichen nicht zustande kommt (z.B wegen einem zu kühlen Sommer). Könnte auch körperliche Ursachen haben, wie eine Deformierung nach Verletzung als Jungfisch, Flüssigkeitseinlagerungen (sieht fast so aus wie bei Aquarienfischen mit Bauchwassersucht), ein Geschwür ect.
> 
> MfG Frank



Hallo Frank.

Ich glaube eins kann man ausschließen eine Bauchwassersucht hätte sie mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit so lange nicht überlebt.(auch fehlen hier sämtliche andere Symtome)
Es könnte auch eine Laichverhärtung sein.
Für ein Geschwür spricht dagegen(meine Meinung)das es an beiden Seiten gleich ist eben wie starker Laichansatz.
Da sie es jetzt schon so lange hat werde ich sie auch weiterhin in Ruhe lassen solange es sie nicht behindert.


----------



## rainthanner (5. März 2010)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*



> Da sie es jetzt schon so lange hat werde ich sie auch weiterhin in Ruhe lassen solange es sie nicht behindert.


 
sehe ich auch so. 

Ich denke, dass der Fisch ein Problem mit Laich hat. Klarheit bringt nur Ultraschall, oder irgendwann der Tod des Fisches. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Aquabernd (5. März 2010)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Hallo,
schau mal bei Zoo Plus nach dort gibt es Wochentags von 10 - 14 Uhr eine Sprechstunde mit Tierärzten hier der Link : http://www.zooplus.de/tierarzt/fragen
Ich wünche Dir viel erfolg.


----------



## herten04 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*



Aquabernd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schau mal bei Zoo Plus nach dort gibt es Wochentags von 10 - 14 Uhr eine Sprechstunde mit Tierärzten hier der Link : http://www.zooplus.de/tierarzt/fragen
> Ich wünche Dir viel erfolg.



Hallo Aquabernd.

Eine Ferndiagnose würde hier wohl nicht viel bringen und ich hätte da auch nicht viel Vertrauen zu den Aussagen.
Da halte ich mich doch lieber an Rainer(rainthanner)da er doch als Fachmann die nötigen Kenntnisse mitbringt.


----------



## Aquabernd (6. März 2010)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

War ja nur ein Vorschlag.

glg bernd


----------



## Dodi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Hallo Helmut,

ich kann Dir leider keinen Tipp zu Deinem offensichtlich nicht ganz gesundem Koi geben aber ich wünsche Dir, das er ohne Qualen noch lange lebt!

Wir hatten auch mal einen Koi, der immer dicker wurde und nach einigen Jahren fast nur noch am Grund auf der Seite lag und sich richtig wund gelegen hat. Wir haben ihn dann schweren Herzens erlöst.

[OT]Eine Bitte hätte ich noch an Dich:
Bitte nicht bei direkten Antworten auf das vorherige Posting alles zitieren! 
Das bläht das Forum unnötig auf und macht das Lesen auch nicht leichter!
Dankeschön für künftige Beachtung![/OT]


----------



## kingman (6. März 2010)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Also ich würde zur sicherheit 
nochmal ein Doc rannlassen ,ist das beste !


----------



## herten04 (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Hallo.

Das Platinium-Weibchen hat den Laich komplett abgebaut.Es ist jetzt schlank und rank.

Sie war heute kurz zum fressen nach oben gekommen.

Es hat zwar Jahre gedauert aber die Geduld hat sich gelohnt.

Leider war es mir bis jetzt noch nicht möglich ein Foto zu machen,ich hoffe das es am Wochenende klappt wenn sie bei steigenden Temperaturen wieder vermehrt nach oben kommen.


----------



## Digicat (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Super Helmut ...

Das freut mich für Dich und auch für deine Lady 

Vielleicht gelingt ja mal ein Foto


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Ob das bei meiner Miss Piggi auch irgendwann mal wird ... ich werde es sehen ...

    

 

Madam hat sich letztes Jahr am Laichspiel nicht beteiligt. Favorit war der Neuzugang Charlette, meine Chagoidame. Die Koi haben noch nie abgelaicht, aber kaum war sie im Teich, gings rund. Na ja, wer kann es den Herren der Schöpfung verübeln ... ich hätte Miss Piggi auch nicht genommen, so dick wie sie ist 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

EY !
Wat heisst hier dick ,sie hat doch nur aufgehört zu wachsen !
Lg Andre


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Wenn es schon etwas länger um die 20° ist einen ordentlichen WW machen.
Ein großzügiger WW ist vergleichbar mit einem großen Frühjahrsregen.
Dieser spült eine Menge an Nähstoffen aus der Luft ins Wasser. Von denen ernährt sich die Nahrung der Brut.
Es kann also auch nicht schaden, dieses Zeichen mit ein paar Filter Spülungen in den Teich zu verstärken.
Auch ein paar Schwebealgen zu dieser Zeit, können ein gutes Signal sein - nun ist es soweit.

Die Koi mögen es beim *** am liebsten so richtig dreckig. :knuddel


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Die Koi mögen es beim *** am liebsten so richtig dreckig. :knuddel



Jörg Du Ferkel ... *grins*

20°C hatte das Wasser beim Koisex nicht ... muß so um die 18-19°C gewesen sein ... ging immerhin mitte Mai los.
Und das mit dem Wasserwechsel habe ich auch schon gehört, hat aber bei meinen nicht funktioniert. Das erste Mal haben sie es in meiner Gegenwart getan ... das zweite mal 4 Wochen später als ich im Urlaub war ... sie haben meine Pflanzeninsel komplett zerlegt. Die hat sich bis heute nicht erholt 

Meine mögen es gar nicht dreckig, dann hätten sie vor mehreren Jahren schon angefangen (männl. ab 12 Jahre abwärts).
Nee nee, es muß zur richtigen Zeit, die richtige Dame vor die Flosse kommen und dann wird gepoppt auf Teufel komm raus. 
Aber wer findet denn schon Miss Piggi attraktiv? Zumindest keiner meiner Jungs, sonst wäre sie bestimmt schlanker 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Sobals sie denken, für ihre Nachkommen ist genügend Nahrung da geht es los.
 Karpfen Bei Fortpflanzung.
Ich kann mit schwer vorstellen, dass jahrtausende alte natürliche Reize weggezüchtet wurden.
Wasser warm genug und viel Nahrung für die kleinen da, das sollte reichen.

Ich hatte bisher mehr Männchen im Teich aber es hat sicher letzten Sommer mehr als 5 mal geplätschert.
Im Sommer sind dann 2 größere Weibchen hinzugekommen, will nicht wissen wie es dieses Jahr zugeht.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Ich hab bis heute nicht genau rausgefunden,welcher koi welches geschlecht hat. die meisten haben sich einfach rausgehalten, obwohl sie viel älter als die begehrte dame waren. also entweder schlappschwänze als milchner oder rogner mit dauermigräne


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Ich habe mit Aphrodisiakum gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Danach waren sogar die 2 Jährigen auf einmal am schubsen. 
Danach weißt du ganz genau wo die Reise bei den Koi hingeht.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Aphrodisiakum gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



Aha aha,jetzt wirds interessant. was ist das,wo krieg ich das, was bewirkt das und geht das auch bei uns (kicher)?


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Was es bei dir bewirkt weiß ich nicht. :smoki

Ich habe ja letztes Jahr viele Wasserflöhe aufgezogen um die Körner etwas mit Lebendfutter zu ergänzen.
Was dieses Zusatzfutter auslöst, konnte ich an einem Wochenende hautnah am Teich miterleben, war ja schöööön warm draußen. 

Alle waren eigentlich nach Anbruch der Dunkelheit satt und etwas müde von den "Laichspielen" tagsüber.
An diesem Abend hab ich eine Portion der vorhandenen Überproduktion in den Teich gegeben.  
Was danach abging konnte ich kaum glauben - als es die Koi gemerkt hatten schnappten alle wie wild nach den kleinen Flöhen.
Danach ging das Laichspiel nochmals in verstärkter Form weiter, diesmal auch Weibchen hinter Mänchen her und unreife übten auch schon mal.  
Da noch genügend Nachschub vorhanden war, konnte ich dieses Schauspiel noch lange mit Unterwasserbeleuchtung beobachten.

Gerne stelle ich für den Start einen Zuchtansatz, aus garantiert KHV freiem Bestand, an Wasserflöhen zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

lalalalalaaaa, ich als katholische klosterschülerin weiß natürlich gar nix von solchem schweinskram. nein nein nein . . . kicher. also jörg, ganz lieb gemeint, aber dieses jahr kriegen meine den keuchheitsgürtel verpaßt. *** im pool mag für den ein oder anderen toll sein,aber wenn man zu 18t ist,isses schon bissel eng auf knapp 8000l. aber ich würde nächstes jahr gerne drauf zurück kommen.


----------



## Ulli (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*



Joerg schrieb:


> An diesem Abend hab ich eine Portion der vorhandenen Überproduktion in den Teich gegeben.
> Was danach abging konnte ich kaum glauben - als es die Koi gemerkt hatten schnappten alle wie wild nach den kleinen Flöhen.
> Danach ging das Laichspiel nochmals in verstärkter Form weiter, diesmal auch Weibchen hinter Mänchen her und unreife übten auch schon mal.



Hallo zusammen,

also jetzt haben wir gelesen, was passiert wenn man den Koi Drogen zu Fressen gibt und die Phantasie des Besitzer mit ihm durchgeht 

Oder mussten sich alle wegen den Flöhen erstmal ordentlich jucken und kratzen ?

Also ich habe auch eine sehr dicke Kohaku-Dame im Teich, die so einen Ranzen ausgebildet hatte, dass ich letzten Herbst den TA geholt hatte um sich das mal anzusehen (in der Wanne links). 
Er sagte klar: Anfangsschwierigkeiten bei der Eierproduktion, die Dame ist 2 Jahre alt und quasi mitten dabei, geschlechtsreif zu werden. Das gibt sich nach einem oder 2 Jahren.

Jetzt hoffe ich mal, daß sie dieses Jahr ablaicht, die Fischin ist schon irgendwie unförmig aber sie frisst und schwimmt munter umher und  verändert ihre  Form bisher nicht. 

Wenn es denn wärmer im Teich wird, hole ich für die Dame auch ein paar Flöhe bei Jörg... scheint ja mächtig zu wirken 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Joerg (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Ulli,
dass das erste mal nicht ganz ohne Probleme sein kann, hat dir der Tierarzt ja schon gesagt.
Auch gibt es Umstände, die das Ablaichen erschweren können und es gibt an vielen Teichen ein Problem damit.

Die Wasserflöhe fressen Schwebealgen, diese treten dann in Massen auf, wenn es genügend Nährstoffe für planktische Kleintiere oder die kleineren Rädertiere gibt. Ich habe viele von denen für meine Koibrut gefangen.

Auch wenn es etwas blumig formuliert war, man sollte Umgebungsbedingungen simulieren, die den Koi andeuten - es gibt nun genügend Nahrung für die Nachzucht. 
Der Rest wird hormonell gesteuert und ist seit tausenden von Jahren so. Warum also nicht mal die UVC ausstellen und zusätzliche Kleinstnahrung zuführen. 
Wenn die Temperaturen und Sonneneinstrahlung passen, ist das möglicherweise der auslösende Faktor.


----------



## herten04 (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Hallo.
Hier wie angekündigt 2 Bilder
Ich hoffe das es dieses Jahr mal mit dem Ablaichen nach 6 jahren zum ersten mal klappt.


----------



## Ulli (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Laichprobleme?*

Hallo Jörg,

kann ich nachvollziehen, war eher spaßig gemeint mit den Flöhen. Aber ich habe aus Deinem anderen Thread zu den Flöhen schon Lust bekommen mal welche zu züchten. Da ich noch Aquarien habe ist das sicher nicht nur für die Koi was Gutes zwischendurch, die Aquarianer mögen es sicherlich auch.

Und der Aufwand hält sich auch in Grenzen, also ein Versuch ist es wert - probiere ich aus! Werde natürlich hier berichten, ob meine Flöhe auch erotische Wirkung entfalten 

Grüße
Ulli


----------

